# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Philips Laserfax 925

## ibanezbass

Πριν από αρκετούς μήνες που είχα στείλει fax λειτουργούσε κανονικά. Έχει και μελανακια.
Παρακαλώ όχι για ανταλλακτικά. Μόνο όποιος το χρειάζεται για να το χρησιμοποιεί 
Υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες, θα ανέβουν σύντομα. 
Θεσσαλονίκη ή Λάρισα κατόπιν συνεννόησης

----------

